# Old Metaframe Aquarium



## Killaklipp (Feb 2, 2010)

I just bought a tank off of craigslist and it turns out to be a vintage 1960s metaframe aquarium, the tank is in great condition for such an old tank. So now im trying to decide if i should sell it or set it up.

Im leaning towards selling it to buy supplies for my new 120 gallon tank, but dont know of a good place to sell this.

Looking for some ideas, any ideas would be great. Thanks.

Its about the same size as a 40 gallon breeder tank, dimensions are 36 1/2" x 18 3/4" x 18".


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Might check out www.thefedoralounge.com It's an online retro-community. tens of thousands of members world wide who are into all sorts of vintage and retro. WW2 reenactors, 1930's living history through 60's just vintage clothing and household decor. Somebody there might want it. I'm a member there as "MPicciotto"

Matt


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I love those old Metraframe tanks with the slate bottoms. I'll take it off your hands if you want to drive it to Rochester. Heck, it's not that far.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

It's a cool item, for sure. A piece of history of the aquarium hobby! However, if you expect to get rich selling it, I think you are in for a disappointment. This retro community might be a good place to sell something like it. Other than that there is only Craigslist - which is also frequented by lots of vintage enthusiasts. If you bought it for a good price, you should be able to recoup what you paid :lol:

As an aside, I used to collect vintage SLR cameras, and I am also into vintage audio equipment. There are lots of things you can buy for pennies today that cost thousands of dollars not so long ago, and the stuff still works just as well as when it was new. The problem is, all the other enthusiasts for that kind of thing also know how cheaply it can be had. To flip something for a profit usually takes so much time and effort that it really isn't worth the bother, and you end up with a basement full of beautiful stuff that nobody needs or wants. Guess how I know!? 

Frank


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Good Old... "Metalframe"....the 1st. tank I had when I began keeping tropical fish. 8) Old faithful!! 

My own thoughts are to Keep It and set it up.....a piece of-nostalgia-of course-the decision rests with you. I don't know how much you would possibly get for it if you sell. I have a 5 gallon Metalframe that needs resealing-but will keep it--yours looks good.!! 8)


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

fmueller said:


> It's a cool item, for sure. A piece of history of the aquarium hobby! However, if you expect to get rich selling it, I think you are in for a disappointment. This retro community might be a good place to sell something like it. Other than that there is only Craigslist - which is also frequented by lots of vintage enthusiasts. If you bought it for a good price, you should be able to recoup what you paid :lol:
> 
> As an aside, I used to collect vintage SLR cameras, and I am also into vintage audio equipment. There are lots of things you can buy for pennies today that cost thousands of dollars not so long ago, and the stuff still works just as well as when it was new. The problem is, all the other enthusiasts for that kind of thing also know how cheaply it can be had. To flip something for a profit usually takes so much time and effort that it really isn't worth the bother, and you end up with a basement full of beautiful stuff that nobody needs or wants. Guess how I know!?
> 
> Frank


I"m the same way. I make some extra dough buying and selling collectibles and antiques. I'll never be rich. I don't know what you can get for a metal frame slate bottom tank. But I do know that it is on the list of 'somedays" for me. Just for the fun of it. Afterall my living room is almost exclusively Heywood Wakefield furniture...

Matt


----------

